# Ashley Gilmore



## Hand Sword (Dec 8, 2008)

Ashley was a rare person in this world. One who could see things and people for what they really are. She gave up a career for one where she could help people and make a difference. All that she wanted was a friend, for which I am glad to say I was. She was my very special friend. I will miss her more than any words could come close to describing. She enhanced my life greatly. Rest in peace my one and only A-BABY. I will never forget you Miss Ashley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:asian:


----------



## Carol (Dec 8, 2008)

What a blessing for her to have your friendship while she was in this world.  

Very sorry for your loss HS.    You are both in my prayers.  :asian:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 8, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2008)

It is always so hard to lose a good friend. My sincerest condolences, HS.


----------



## MJS (Dec 8, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 8, 2008)

.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 8, 2008)

Deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. It means a lot to me. Unfortunately, I have to add as a result of the accident which eventually took Ashley's life, a 3 year old child was killed by that driver in the car behind hers. I don't know the name or gender, but I thought the child deserves prayers and recognition too.


----------



## Carol (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my.  So very sorry HS.

Good thoughts and prayers to you, and to the family mourning the loss of a 3 year old.  I can't imagine what it would be like to lose your child in an accident, especially if you were in the car.

A few days after 9/11, Billy Graham was on TV.  I think he was with President Bush.  While I have to admit that he is not someone I pay much attention to, a line from what he said really stood out.
*
I have been asked on hundreds of times in my life why God allows tragedy and suffering. I have to **confess that I really do not know the answer totally, even to my own satisfaction*.

He doesn't know....I don't know either.  The best we can do is pray and comfort those that are in pain.   

Hang in there my friend.  :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

